# Tilt/Trim Complete Rebuild Cost?



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a Fast Track tilt trim system on my boat and need a complete rebuild. I assume I need a new motor and all seals replaced. I don't know if I can do this myself. I am very mechanically inclined. I know there must be some one who has had this done in the past I am just wondering what it would cost. This system is on a 99 boat with a 225 motor.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Are you in need of a rebuild or just need the trim motor? Are you getting water in the unit or seeing leakage? 
Rebuild kits are available and you will need a spanner wrench to work on it. Then depending on corrosion, it might or might not come apart. I have only had trim motors fail and nothing a yearly fluid change would not fix. Internal problems, like shuttle valves and pump issues might not be worth the headache to repair. But overall a bullet proof trim unit. 

You can find complete, "freshwater use" salvaged fast tracks on E-Bay for around $450 bucks. Check the sellers rating before purchase.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

there are no issues with the seals. I'm only having trouble with the motor acting up sometimes it gets extremely hot on top and then shuts off. there is no rust on the unit its all clean .


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

The trim motor has an internal thermal overload that trips when the motor gets hot and resets when it cools down. You either have a bad motor,{my guess} bad ground, low voltage, or the tilt tube or trim is binding, over working the motor. Have you greased the tilt tube fittings lately? 

There should be a bare stainless braided ground wire attached to one of the trim motor mounting screws and to a bolt near the tilt tube. Check the connections. Follow the trim wires {blue and green} from the motor back to the trim relay harness mounted on the engine block. There will be a black ground wire near the relays bolted to the block and check for a good ground. Unplug both relays and inspect the connections for corrosion or a loose or melted wire in the harness.
Check the fluid level and make sure it is clean and not full of water. The fill cap has a slot for a screwdriver but it might take pliers to remove it. Any doubt, change the fluid. 
Open the manual override valve located on the port side of the center section. It will be marked, and requires a flat screwdriver to open the valve a few complete turns counter-clockwise. With the help of a friend, grab the skeg and lift the engine up. It's heavy but you should be able to feel if anything is binding. Don't forget to close the manual release after testing. 

If all checks out, I would replace the trim motor. It can be replaced with the engine on the boat, most of the time. Post again if you need more details on trim motor removal.
Good Luck.


----------

